
Ask HN: What's your favorite ad/popup blocker? - wuliwong
I reached some breaking point today, every site I visited had some annoying &quot;support&quot; bubble in the bottom showing messages and popups trying to get me to sign up for something or other. I have never really used a popup blocker before and would love to hear suggestions.
======
busymom0
I would second uBlock Origin too! Been using it for 3 or 4 years I think and
works great on Chrome and Safari too. Make sure it's "uBlock Origin" and not
uBlock only. You can read up on difference between "uBlock Origin" and
"uBlock".

~~~
wuliwong
Interesting. I had ublock :). I switched to origin. Thanks.

------
decasteve
NoScript + uBlock Origin.

Takes some time to whitelist a bunch of things in NoScript but after a while
the combination of the two make for a much better/faster browsing experience.

------
ziddoap
Would second uMatrix, although it can be high maintanence and/or intimidating
to get used to.

uBlock Origin is my go-to, and low maintenance enough that my elderly parents
have it installed and haven't called to yell at me yet.

------
sanketskasar
UBlock Original + Ghostery. Pretty much handles everything.

------
Tomte
uBlock Origin plus PiHole for ad blocking.

Popup blocking is in Firefox itself.

~~~
wuliwong
Thanks, another friend of mine uses ublock and is happy.

------
HNKingpin
uMatrix offers me complete control over the requests that get allowed or
blocked, so there's no need for anything else.

------
verdverm
Grimd, DNS based blocker, like pihole

